# Escribo fórmula, pero Excel la toma como texto, no funciona?



## josevaldesv

y aprovechando más dudas..

Me mandan un archivo de Excel, y al escribir una fórmula, Excel no hace la suma, sino que mantiene el =a5+a7
en vez de poner el resultado numérico como texto

de igual forma, muchas veces unos números no son identificados como tales, y no logro modificarlos de ninguna manera más que multiplicándolos por uno, y utilizando ese nuevo valor

?? alguien tiene una idea?


----------



## Greg Truby

Ctrl+1 (formatear celdas), cambie a "general" o un formato numerico apropriado.  Luego tecla el F2 y ENTER para que agarre el cambio de formato.  Si hay muchas celdas asi, se puede usar la herramiento en el menú de datos "Text to Columns" para corregir toda la columna en un solo toque.


----------

